# artcam



## mahmoud_sbiah (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بخصوص برنامج artcam انا نزلت البرنامج وشغلتو لاكن اثناء تنزيل البرنامج طلع معي عدة مشاكل 
يا ريت تعطوني الحل 
الصوره الاولى 





الصوره الثانية 





انا بنتظار مساعدة الاخوه الكرام 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (12 مارس 2011)

اذا الصور مش واضحة هي الروابط 
http://www10.0zz0.com/2011/03/12/10/490071652.png
http://www7.0zz0.com/2011/03/12/10/371897521.png


----------



## salah_design (12 مارس 2011)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> اذا الصور مش واضحة هي الروابط
> http://www10.0zz0.com/2011/03/12/10/490071652.png
> http://www7.0zz0.com/2011/03/12/10/371897521.png


اخي هناك خطأ بتحميل البرنامج
حاول تحميل البرنامج مرة اخرى بعد حذف التحميل القديم 
اذا انتهت المشكلة فحمدا لله
واذا استمرت المشكلة سوف نجد لها حل ان شاء الله
انتظر الرد
تقبل تحياتي
اخوك صلاح


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (12 مارس 2011)

انا نزلت البرنامج اكثر من خمس مرات ونفس المشكلة ونزلتو كمان مره بعد ما حذفت نهائيا من الجهاز مثل ما انت كاتب ونفس المشكلة


----------



## salah_design (12 مارس 2011)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> انا نزلت البرنامج اكثر من خمس مرات ونفس المشكلة ونزلتو كمان مره بعد ما حذفت نهائيا من الجهاز مثل ما انت كاتب ونفس المشكلة


ما هي نسخة الويندوز؟
هل يوجد فايروس بالجهاز؟


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (12 مارس 2011)

الويندوز 7
اما الفايروس لا لني نزلت برنامج الماك 3 وبرنامج 3d وكلو تمام


----------

